# Characters of The Silmarillion



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Oct 22, 2001)

*favorite character*

hey, if your fav. tolkien person isnt at top, then u can list him w/ a reply...


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 22, 2001)

I would say Pippin because he is the man. . .er. . i mean hobbit.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 22, 2001)

Faramir and Eowyn


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 23, 2001)

Aragorn is my favorite. I like Eowyn a whole lot too though.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 23, 2001)

I voted for Thingol... on an inpluse. I like all of the characters listed, but Beren and Luthien are my all time ME favorites.


----------



## Kraas (Oct 23, 2001)

I would have to say Finrod Felagund, Friend of Men, & Dwarves too! I think that he's the best-all-round Noldor prince. He was a great guy and a great fighter; I'll bet Sauron called in his cronies when Finrod was beating the crap out of him, and that's why he lost. He had to have been a good guy, because he was soon released from the Halls of Mandos, and he got to see his father (and hopefully his beloved Amarie). 

Another dude I like whom we don't know much about is Bor the Steadfast, the Easterling chieftain who joined in the Union of Maedhros. That proves my assumption that not all Easterlings are bad!


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 23, 2001)

There are so many possilbilities, I can't choose. For some inexplicable reason, Glorfindel has always been my favorite (I'm a fan of minor characters). I voted for Elrond, though, he's close enough.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 24, 2001)

Legolas and Gimli..


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 26, 2001)

ONLY 2 PEOPLE VOTED FOR GALADRIEL~!!!!!!


----------



## Thorin (Oct 26, 2001)

Though I do like Gandalf much, I think that Elrond and Galadriel deserve my utmost liking.

Here are ancient Elven lords who have remained true to who they are and where they came from. Unlike Feanor and Thingol, they did not abuse their power or become obsessed with greed and power. They built and ruled kingdoms for millenium and they are always cool headed, unimpulsive, respectful and almost worshipful. They command and show respect just because of who they are in addition to what they have done.


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 26, 2001)

What about Gil-Galad? He was a great Lord too.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 27, 2001)

He's usually forgot.. At least I usually forget him..


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 27, 2001)

I voted 'Other' in the poll, but I'm not sure who my favourite is. There are so amny sensational characters to choose from. Ulmo is easily my favourite Vala, and Gandalf/Olorin is pretty much everyone's favourite Maia. Fingolfin is very very noble, and Meadhros is the best of Feanor's sons (although, aside from Maglor, he didn't have much competition here). Berin actually stole a Silmaril from Morgoth's crown and returned from both Thangorodrim and Mandos! Hurin's cry of 'Day shall come again!' is astounding.

If forced to reply, I'm giving my nod to Hurin. I lament his hostility to Thingol and his murder of Mim, but these were brought upon him by the doings of Morgoth. And his role in allowing Turgon to retreat from the Battle of Unnumbered Tears and his cry of 'Day shall come again!' may be the most noble deed throughout Tolkien's works.


----------



## gil-estel (Oct 30, 2001)

Why no Morgoth/Melkor? Without him there'd be no story? But think my fav character would be Galadriel, theres just somethin about her. on the otherhand my least fav character would be Celeborn just cause i don't really se the point in him and he seems a bit dumb to be honest


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Oct 30, 2001)

that, i think, gil-estel, is because you never really know what he says or thinks. He doesnt talk all that much in the LOTR, but he had to had been on th ecounsil of the wise, i doubt that he was a warrior, but i also seroiusly doubt that he was dumb


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 30, 2001)

His name was Celeborn the Wise, anyways. He was accounted one of the greatest Elf-Lords of the Third Age (not that he had much combetition). He kinda got on my nerves, though. He certainly didn't show any of his wisdom when dealing with Gimli.


----------



## gil-estel (Oct 31, 2001)

I didn't actually mean dumb as in unintelligent but as in pointless. as for him being a member of the wise it is nowhere stated who acually were members. if he was he shows a remarkable lack of insight and knowledge of what is going on at the time of the LoTR, re his speech to gimli. he also says no words of counsel or advice but it is rather galadriel in whom the focus is drawn presumably because it is she who is the member of the wise.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 31, 2001)

I belive the focus in LoTR is on Galadriel because she bears the one of the Three Rings.. If it had been Celeborn who had it I'm sure it would have been more focus on him..


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 31, 2001)

Well, doesn't it tell you something that Galadriel is the one to whom the ring is entrusted? IMO she's far more wise and powerful than Celeborn.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 31, 2001)

Well, she might be wiser at the end of the Third Age, but in her earlier agest, the first couple of thousand years, (sounds kind of stupid) I wouldn't say she was so wise.. She knew well the dangers that laid before her when she joined Feanor in his rebellion. Though we don't know why she didn't turn back after the Mandos spoke his doom we don't know, but it is said that many was afraid and didn't want to go back after the kin slaying. But there is said about Galadriel that one of the reasons she wanted to leave Valinor was that she wanted her own kingdom..


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Greymantle _
> *Well, doesn't it tell you something that Galadriel is the one to whom the ring is entrusted? IMO she's far more wise and powerful than Celeborn. *



Greymantle, dont you think that it might have something to with the fact that Galadriel was among the Noldor, if you think about it,

Narya: first carried by Cirdan then Gandalf- both had seen Aman
Nienna: carried by Galadriel, on of the Noldor-had seen Aman
Vilya: first by Gil-galad then by Elrond: both of Noldorian Decent

havent you ever noticed a trend of the Calaquendi to shun the Umanyar? Which included Celeborn, as a member of Doraith...

if u disagree w/ anything above please argue, i dont have my copy of the sil at the moment, so please dont critisize the spelling


----------



## Telchar (Nov 2, 2001)

Cirdan was not counted among the Noldor, since he was originally an Teleri Elf, but he never got to Aman..


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Nov 2, 2001)

that is what i said, telchar, that Celeborn was among the Teleri who didnt see the island of Aman, so he was of the Calaquendi...


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 2, 2001)

Celeborn is not Cirdan.
Cirdan is not Celeborn.

Elessar: "Narya: first carried by Cirdan then Gandalf- both had seen Aman"
Telchar: "Cirdan was not counted among the Noldor, since he was originally an Teleri Elf, but he never got to Aman.."

So the Rings were not just given to Elves, not just given to Noldor, not just given to people who had seen Aman. Therefore, Celeborn was a viable candidate for bearing Narnya, but Galadriel was chosen, and rightly so.


----------



## gil-estel (Nov 2, 2001)

One thing bout an earlier comment that Galadriel knew the dangers of going away. If you read the tale in the Unfinished Tales it states taht she was planning to leave before the Uprising but didn't manage it. Also to go back toi the debate that i seem to have (unintentionally started) its stated that Galadriel was the equal of Feanor in almost all things and seeing as he was the greatest noldor, his death would make her the Greatest and therefore a rightful candidate to receive the ring that she got.


----------



## temptress (Nov 16, 2001)

I chose Gandalf because he was the first character that I really liked and for some reason, he stuck with me through the whole book--mind you, I have only read the first one so far. My friend introduced me to this book and at first I didn't want to read it. But out of boredom I picked it up and started reading; now I can't put it down.


----------



## Gillafish23 (Nov 19, 2001)

What about Tom Bombadil...he's cool...but Pippin is the best!


----------



## Grond (Nov 19, 2001)

Gosh! I just love to wade into unrelated topics brought up in a thread on some other subject. "Three rings for the Elven-kings under the sky...."It is my humble opinion that the three rings of the elves were given to the three most powerful and, get this, revered members of the Eldar race. At the time of the forgins of the three elf-rings, that would have been Gil-galad, last High-king of the Noldor, Cirdan, the Lord of Falas and the Grey Havens and Galadriel, daughter of Finarfin, King of the Noldur in Aman, and sister to Finrod Felagund, King of Nargothrond. After the fall of Gil-galad, his people were ruled by Elrond and naturally that ring would go to him. Cirdan entrusted his to Gandalf. Galadriel kept hers. Celeborn was a kinsman of Thingol but I never felt he had sufficient status to lay claim on one of the three. 

The only thing troubling about this analogy is the line "...Elven-kings under the sky..." It seems to me that neither Galadriel nor Cirdan were Kings. It seems to me that it might have been better had it said, "Three rings for the Elf-lords under the sky" but that would still have been masculine. Oh well, some things are just never adequately explained.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 20, 2001)

Poetic licence, perhaps?
I mean, the 9 wouldn't be given to "Mortal Men doomed to die," as the Rings would effectively cancel out this fate.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 20, 2001)

I posted a similar poll for this and I will keep my vote of Gandalf.


----------



## TGC (Nov 21, 2001)

I must say that i liek Sauron the best, he is the most powerfull, very strategic, and feared. I also like Aragorn and Eowyn.


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

My favourite characters have always been Feanor and Frodo, though I also like Pippin, Sam, Gandalf, Legolas, Eowyn and Faramir. For some reason I hated Aragorn when I first read LotR, but every time I read it I begin to like him more.


----------



## driftw00d (Nov 27, 2001)

i voted for turin turambar coz he's my all-time favourite character. my second and third choice would be morgoth (my icq nick) and ungoliant!


----------



## Gloer (Nov 29, 2001)

*Who is your favourite character in The Silmarillion?*

There is an earlier pollhere, but it discussed a lot of central figures from the LOTR-book that are not so central in Silmarillion. Why was Gollum there?


----------



## Gloer (Nov 29, 2001)

I should have put the character in the book in there:

Feanor

Of course! He is the only one who has a thread just debating over his choices, if he was wise or not.


----------



## Grond (Nov 29, 2001)

No contest! Fingolfin is the bravest, craziest elf-lord in the history of the race. He came against my boss-man. Imagine that, mere Elda against a Vala. And, I'll be durned if my boss, Melkor couldn't even hit him with me. Swing and miss, swing and miss.....almost as bad as Sammy Sosa.


----------



## The Gaffer (Dec 1, 2001)

I had to vote for "other" on the poll.

My favorite character from LOTR is definitely Samwise; no mystic destiny, not a great warrior, no ent-draughts to increase his stature, just pure determination--and when he sets himself to a task he is unstoppable.

For The Silmarillion, it's a toss-up between Beren and Fingolfin.


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 1, 2001)

I vote for Fëanor because he's totally the best of the best of the best...all race included no competition around(go read my Who's the daddy? thread) but I think it's better to go by race, in the Vala Ulmo as always been my favorite, in the maia Tulkas (Astaldo) the warrior, in the elves (Fëanor except(he's too unique to be count)) Cìrdan (beacause he knew for Olorin), in the humans (whitout Numenorean of course) Turin Turambar (he kicks ass), Aldarion is my favorite Numenorean and I'm sorry I don't have favorite for others races...


----------



## Hama (Dec 2, 2001)

Tuor would be my favorite character. He is one of the bravest of the men, and not as reckless as his cousin Turin, who was undoubtably one of the greatest warriors of Middle Earth. Tuor managed to get himself an Elvish spouse, and was the favorite of Ulmo. He traveled long distances to come to Gondolin's aid, and then managed to live happily ever after in Valinor as an elf. If I could become anyone in Middle Earth, it would be him.


----------



## Hama (Dec 3, 2001)

I like a number of characters, many of them the more minor ones. Glorfindel of old, who killed and was killed by a Balrog (something which Gandalf found a hard time doing), his third age namesake who fought off all nine ringwraiths, Aragorn, who had to undergo so much for a woman's love, Merry who stabbed the witch king, and Eomer, Eowyn, and Faramir as well. I also like Beleg and Mablung who were the chief lieutenants of Thingol in Doriath, and Finrod most of the Elven princes of Beleriand. Of the Vala I like Ulmo and Aule the most, I think, not for any real reason, perhaps because Ulmo intervened the most in Middle Earth, and Aule was the god of crafts and the creator of the dwarves.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 3, 2001)

*Cheers for Glorfindel*
My favorite character, in any Age. Though Elrond and Faramir (in the Third Age) are close on his heels...


----------



## Grond (Dec 3, 2001)

Beren.... Tulkas was, indeed, a Vala and not a Maia. Reference your index in the Sil, it reads, "Tulkas - A Vala, the 'greatest in strength and deeds of prowess', who came last to Arda; also called Astaldo...


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 4, 2001)

Please everybody forgive my mistake, I mixed up Tulkas (the Vala) and the Maïa who first saw the elves near Cuìviénen lake (I think his named Orommë but I'm not sure) because both of them were travelling far away on Arda before Elvenkind came to Valinor. (thank you Grond)


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 4, 2001)

He succeed where nobody try before, he gets what evreybody wanted and he marry a godess who loved him somuch that she gaves him her life and became a simple mortal...That's me Beren Erchamion.


----------



## danskmacabre (Dec 4, 2001)

There was a Dark elf named (I think...It's been some time since I've read the Silmarillion last) Maeglin....
I thought he was a really interesting Character....
didn't he cause the downfall of some Elven forest Kingdom and caused a bunch of other trouble?....


----------



## Grond (Dec 4, 2001)

Welcome Danskmacabre. 

Actually, Maeglin was the son of Eol, a dark elf and Aredhel, sister to Turgon, King of Gondolin. So he was half Moriquendian (dark elf) and half Noldoran. And, yes, it was he who betrayed the location of Gondolin to my boss, who sent Gothmog and his army to destroy the city.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hama _
> *Tuor would be my favorite character. He is one of the bravest of the men, and not as reckless as his cousin Turin, who was undoubtably one of the greatest warriors of Middle Earth. Tuor managed to get himself an Elvish spouse, and was the favorite of Ulmo. He traveled long distances to come to Gondolin's aid, and then managed to live happily ever after in Valinor as an elf. If I could become anyone in Middle Earth, it would be him. *



Ah-h-h-h yes, but my impression from the Silmarillion is that he was content, but would have _preferred_ to stay with his fellow men.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 15, 2001)

i liked the Valar that made the dwarves. he was pretty cool.


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

Welcome to our fair forum Courtney. The Vala you name is Aule whose mate is Yavanna. Please note that you call one a Vala and many Valar.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 15, 2001)

My favorite is the Vala, Aule. Thanks for the corrections. I like dwarves the most and I would love to see some of the places they built, like Moria before the balrogs and stuff came!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Dec 15, 2001)

*1-3*

1. yes, I made the other poll, and I proceded to use the most popular of tolkiens characters (The poll was 4 all of tolkiens writings.

2. I will still have to cast my vote for Fingolfin, of course, for he is the hero of the best battle scene tolkien ever wrote.

3. I think it was Hurin who betrayed Gondolin, not the elf, but wait the appendix of the sil says the elf did... what is happening here? Maybe they both contributed for Hurins first evil was giving away of Turgons hiding...


----------



## Grond (Dec 16, 2001)

Nay Elessar, Hurin simply gave my boss, Melkor a general idea in what direction to look for the "Hidden City". This enabled him to capture Maeglin and then t'was Maeglin who actually betrayed Gondolin. Hurin was simply an unwitting contributor.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Dec 16, 2001)

Thanks grond.


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 16, 2001)

Huan the hound of Valinor is my favourite character. (Being a dog lover).
He was ever faithful until the end, and was integral in Beren and Luthien's quest for the Silmaril. I also love the way he could talk and his final battle with the wolf Carcharoth (was that his name? - I haven't read it for a while).


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

Hail and well met, Utumno. Your choice is a noble one as Huan was an admirable adversary of our boss Melkor. 

(Ahhhh!! How I miss the delightful flames of Utumno. Such beautiful mixtures of red and gold and yellow..... but soooooooo hot!)


----------



## Aredhel (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd have to say Luthien(again with the elves).


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 18, 2001)

I feel sorry for Turin for he would not return back to Thingol's Kingdom and he also married his sister and even worst his father was captured and his Mother went missing ha i feel so sorry for him but i chose Tuor just because he was the favourite of Lord of the Sea


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, I think the tale of Turin Turambar is the most tragic and saddest of all stories in the Silmarillion. A terrible curse on was on his family. 
He lived a greatly heroic but tragic life.


----------



## Mandella (Dec 27, 2001)

Turin Turambar. When you absolutely, positively got to kill every $£@#! in the room. Accept no substitutes. 

Ok, woulda voted Hurin but he wasn't on the list. Turin was the most tragic and bitter, yet in a weird way very human and likeable character in all of Silmarillion. He was no pansy like that Ulmo's bootlicker Tuor or the pathetic sons of the great Feanor (whom I like quite a bit BTW), instead killing the great dragon (or is that worm?) Glaurung when all those prissy elven "heroes" couldn't!


----------



## Morwen (Dec 27, 2001)

I must say, though I dearly loved all the characters, that it was Turin who captured my heart.(Please do not get grossed out at the Morwen-Turin thing, I chose that name for other reasons)*Glares at Grey*. So many ranges of emotions there are within that tale that it easily became my favorites. And it showed something, something we all go through(if you understand my meaning). This tale, I think, comes the closest to the human heart and soul.


----------



## Grond (Dec 28, 2001)

Morwen, Turin had to be the most despicable of all the characters created by Tolkien on Middle-earth. And the disease that caused all of his ills can be summed up in one stupid word........PRIDE.

Grond was there..... Grond knows........


----------



## Moonbeams (Dec 28, 2001)

I'd say Luthien is my favorite. Such bravery, to go to face Morgoth, feared by everyone, and save her beloved... so romantic... so courageus... That is the greatest love story I have ever read, of her and Berend. Romeo and Julia don't come close.


----------



## Curufinwe (Dec 30, 2001)

*Feanor*

Feanor of course should of been in there he was like one of the most central characters in the book, he created the simarils and other ecentric items.


----------



## Curufin (Dec 30, 2001)

I'd lay my vote on the thread-maker(Feanor)


----------



## Lorien (Jan 2, 2002)

my fav. is turin.....crazy, reckless, depressed, wud be chomping prozac if it was available....and oh yeah he married his own sister rite?
and he was pretty kickass i'd bet on him anyday.....


*The Gardens of Lorien welcome you*


----------



## Earnil (Jan 3, 2002)

My choice is Fingolfin.
Mostly because he actually had the guts to march to the gates of Thangorodrim and challenge a Fallen Valar to single combat. And even though it sounds like it was something stupid for someone to do, it still shows how much guts Fingolfin actually had.


----------



## menchu (Jan 3, 2002)

I see, Grond, you're right. But Turin will still get another vote... from me. I feel more or less like Morwen... It was the story that touched my heart most.


----------



## salva (Jan 3, 2002)

Actually, my favourite character is Luthien. I was doubting between she and Fingolfin, but finally i have chosen her. Why?

It's simple. Fingolfin is a lord of the Elves, he has enough guts to go rushing to Thangorodrim and is almost the unique living being who could hurt Melkor. But bravery has a dark side. He went rushing to Thangorodrim and all that stuff, but his sacrifice was in vane. He left a kingless devasted land after him in the moment that the kingdom most needed his king. He wasn't as wise as a wise elf king should be, altough he was the most brave. 

And in that point is where Luthien Tinuviel succeded. She, along with her husband Beren,could enter Thangorodrim and steal a Silmaril from the Melkor's crown. Her love has no limits, reaches the point of renouncing to her inmortallity and, most important, she is an elf  and her beauty is legendary


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 3, 2002)

Well ok a useless vote of Fingolfin (I am such a copycat)

Didn't the moon rise when he first walked on ME?


----------



## Bombur (Jan 15, 2002)

Turin was my favorite character, not because I look up to him or anything, but because he was the most entertaining. All those problems that Turin had make for good storytelling. His title, Turambar, is also the best: Master of Doom. What could be better?

I also enjoy seeing the contrast between Tuor and Turin. Tuor had a charmed life, he gets to live in Valinor for eternity with his pretty, Elven wife. At least it is said that Turin will return to deal the death-blow to Morgoth as (to use a Tolkien word) weregild for his and his families doom.


----------



## nyriel (Jan 18, 2002)

*also a "dogs´"lover*

My favourite is Huan! When I was a little I used to ride on my dog pretending that I was Luthien, hehe!
My dog´s name is not Huan ´cause it sounds very similar to "Juan" (the Spanish for John)...that´s somewhat frustrating, innit?

Nyriel


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 18, 2002)

My favorite is Luthien, because she was said to have been the most beautiful, in all of Middle-earth, ever.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 18, 2002)

I voted for Turin too for all the reasons said by everyone else.

I was surprise how few had voted for Finrod Felagund. Befriender of men, who founded Nargothrond , but was prepared to let it go (unlike Turgon hiding in Gondolin) to keep his oath to Barahir, who helped Beren on his quest fighting Sauron alone, slayer of werewolf with barehands and teeth...



> Thus King Finrod Felagund, fairest and most beloved of the House of Finwe, redeemed his oath; but Beren mourned beside him in despair



Truly noble, brave, wise and true ... and there aren't too many of those treacherous arrogant First Age elves you can say that about!


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 18, 2002)

I like Turin bacause he spent his whole life fighting against the evil of Morgoth. Even though he lived under the curse of Glaurung the Dragon.
I think that Turin was one of the most bravest and toughest warriors of the first age. He killed Glaurung also.

Turin also had a cool Black Sword.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Utumno _
> *Huan the hound of Valinor is my favourite character. (Being a dog lover).
> He was ever faithful until the end, and was integral in Beren and Luthien's quest for the Silmaril. I also love the way he could talk and his final battle with the wolf Carcharoth (was that his name? - I haven't read it for a while). *




It was indeed his name and i liked him for his loylaty, courage and spirit. But my overall favourite would be Luthien because she is indeed hot and also very courages and loyal.


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 23, 2002)

VARDA IS MY FAVORITE OF COURSE!!!

Just kidding...although she is wicked cool!

Well considering that I have only finished half the book, I probably can't tell for sure yet...but as it stands my favorite character would have to be...Tulkas the warrior Valar who laughs when he enters battle with Melkor...got to love a guy who takes such pleasure in his work


----------



## Glaurung (Jan 23, 2002)

Orome is also a cool Vala. He seems to be a complicated character, so grim and foreboding and yet have a somewhat tender side to him as well. His relationship with the elves was interesting and it seems that it was through them that he himself grew as an individual.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2002)

Does favorite mean best or the one you liked the most?

The best character to me is Morgoth.
Although Glaurung is pretty cool.

The Elf I liked the best is Meadhros.
Though driven by the Oath, he still maintains a clear head & somewhat greater integrity than his brothers, except Maglor, who also does.

The man, Turin. Again, I like the indepth character enhancement we get in the partially finished Narn I Hin Hurin in UT.

As Grond said: And the disease that caused all of his ills can be summed
up in one stupid word........PRIDE. 

Isn't that always the case?
Look deep enough into any 'sin', & the root is always pride......


BTW, my 1st thought was also "Where in Middle Earth is Feanor on this list?"
Feanor always struck me as this self centered ego-maniac who thinks he's better than everybody (I guess he is though).


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 11, 2002)

*Charactors of The Silmarillion*

Ravenna said...


> I went for Feanor, so much of what happened throughout the ages of the sun can be traced back, either directly or indirectly to him and his actions.



So I am starting a new thread where people can list people who are..


Favorite Elf: Finrod
Favorite Human: Hurin
Favorite Vala: Ulmo
Favorite Dwarf: ...not Mim
Bravest Elf: Beleg
Imfluencial Elf: Feanor
Most powerful Elf: Feanor
Most intelligent Elf:
Most hated Elf: Curufin/Celegorm
Most feared human: Turin
Most mysterious Elf: Eol
Most wise elf:
and so on..Just add any catagory you'd like!
you get the idea...just a thread to share our opinions of the charactors of the Silmarillion...These are my answers so far. I've just started the Smilarillion for only my second time so it'll take me a bit. 
If this gets good response....after an amount of time I will compile the votes and post the results.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh dear! now I'll have to go away and think of some answers for you.
Promise I'll be back later.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 12, 2002)

Fav elf: Finrod
" human: Brandir
" vala: Ulmo
" dwarf: Azaghal
Bravest elf: Fingon
" human: Beren 
Most powerful elf: Fëanor
Kindest elf:Finarfin
Kindest man:Brandir
Most intelligent elf: Fëanor
Most hated elf: Maeglin
Most mysterious elf:
Fav of them all: Brandir


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 12, 2002)

OK, I've come up with some.

Favourite Vala - Ulmo and Mandos

Bravest Elf - Finrod

Bravest Human - Beren

Kindest Elf - Finrod

Intelligent Elf - Feanor

Feared Human - Turin

Mysterious Elf - Eol

Hated Elf - Maeglin.

Have to think some more about the rest.


----------



## Kementari (Aug 14, 2002)

Favorite Elf: Meahdros/Maglor/Thingol/Idril
Favorite Human: Tuor
Favorite Vala: Ulmo
Favorite Dwarf: all the dwarfs in the Sil are mean 
Bravest Elf: Luthien
Bravest Human: Beren
Most powerful Elf: Fingloflin 
Kindest Elf: Finrod 
Most hated Elf: Meaglin
Most feared human: Turin
Most mysterious Elf: Orodreth


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2002)

Favorite Elf: Ecthelion
Favorite Human: Elendil
Favorite Ainu: Tulkas Astaldo
Favorite Dwarf: Azaghal
Favorite Dragon: Scatha

Most powerful Elf: Ingwe 
Most powerful Human: Tar-Minyatur/Elros
Most hated Elf: Maeglin
Most hated Human: Ulfang
Most feared human: Turin
Most mysterious Elf: Eol


----------



## DurinsBane (Aug 15, 2002)

Fav Elf - Gil-Galad
Fav Human - Isildur
Fav Dwarf - DURIN The Deathless


Most Intelligent:

Elf - Elrond the Halfelven, or Ciridan the Shipwright
Human - Aragon Son of Arathon
Dwarf - Thorin Oakenshield


Least Favorite

Elf - Curufin
Human - Denethor Last True Steward of the Realm of Gondor
Dwarf - Bombur

Favorite Artifacts!

Elf - The Silmarillion of Telparion
Dwarf - The Nauglamir - The Necklace of the Dwarves
Human - The Shards of Narsil


Favorite Vala: Tulkas! but I like Ulmo a lot as well


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Favourite Elf: Fingolfin
Favourite Human: Hurin
Favourite Vala: Orome
Favouite Dwarf: Azaghal (only one you read about really)

Least Favourite Elf: Curufin and Celegorm
Least Favourite Human: Ar-Pharazon
Least Favourite Dwarf: Mim

Bravest Elf: Fingolfin
Bravest Human: Beren

Influential Elf: Feanor
Powerful: Luthien
Kindest: Elrond 

Most intelligent Elf: Finrod Felagund
Most hated Elf: The brothers Curufin and Celegorm
Most feared Human: Turin
Most mysterious Elf: Eol


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

favorite elf- Glorfindel
favorite human- hurin
favorite dwarf- definitely not mim

least favorite elf- Maeglin(what a jerk he was)
least favorite human- none
least favorite dwarf- mim

bravest elf- Glorfindel
bravest human- beren

influential elf- Glorfindel
kindest- Glorfindel
powerful- Glorfindel
intelligent- Glorfindel
hated- Maeglin
mysterious- eol
most feared elf- Glorfindel! 

I'll try to think of some more categories to put glorfindel in!


----------



## Iron Maiden (Aug 19, 2002)

Favourite Elf: Finrod
Favourite Human: Beren
Favourite Vala: Ulmo
Favouite Dwarf: i don't like dwarves

Least Favourite Elf: Feanor
Least Favourite Human: Any of the latter Numenor kings
Least Favourite Dwarf: Mim

Bravest Elf: Fingolfin
Bravest Human: Beren

Influential Elf: Feanor
Powerful: Luthien
Kindest: Finrod 

Most intelligent Elf: Feanor
Most hated Elf: Feanor
Most feared Human: 
Most mysterious Elf: Eol


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 20, 2002)

Here's the standings and numbers of votes.

Favorite Elf: Finrod 3 
Favorite Human: Hurin 3
Favorite Vala: Ulmo 5, Tulkas 3 
Favorite Dwarf: Azaghal 3
Bravest Elf: Fingolfin 2
Bravest Human: Beren 6 (only one voted for)
Most Powerful Elf: Luthian 3
Most Powerful Human: Elros 1
Most Influencial Elf: Feanor 2
Kindest Elf: Finrod 4
Most Intelligent Elf: Feanor 5
Most Hated Elf: Maeglin 4
Most Hated Human: Ulfang 1
Most Feared Human: Turin 5 (only one voted for)
Most Feared Elf: Glorfindel 1
Most Mysterious Elf: Eol 6
Favorite Charactor: Brandir 1
Favorite Dragon: Scatha 1
Least Favorite Elf: Curufin 2
Least Favorite Human: Denethor,Steward of Gondor, Ar-Pharazon (each 1 vote)
Least Favorite Dwarf: Mim 3
Favorite Elf Item: Silmaril of Telperion 1
Favorite dwarf Item: Nauglamir 1
Favorite Human Item(s): Shards of Narsil 1

PS:Glorfindel1187,...found a catagory for Glorfindel...


Charactor with most votes by 1 person: Glorfindel with 7


----------



## Hama (Aug 24, 2002)

Favorite Eldar: Ecthelion of the Fountain, Finrod Felagund, Idril, Celebrimbor
Least Favorite Eldar: Thingol, Celeborn, Thranduil

Favorite Edain: Tuor
Least Favorite Edain: Turin and Hurin

Favorite Dwarf: Balin and Dain Ironfoot
Least Favorite Dwarf: Thorin Oakenshield

Favorite Monster: Balrog slain by Glorfindel
Least Favorite Monster: Glaurung

Favorite Vala: Ulmo and Aule
Least Favorite Vala: Mandos

Favorite Maia: Eonwe
Least Favorite Maia: Sauron


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 24, 2002)

hama I would like to thank you for voting for the balrog slain by Glorfindel


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

ok here are mines 
Favorite Elf: Gil-Galad
Favorite Human: Hurin
Favorite Vala: Ulmo
Favorite Dwarf: Thorin Oaknefield
Bravest Elf:Feanor,Finrod
Bravest Human:Turin
Imfluencial Elf: Feanor
Most powerful Elf: Feanor
Kindest Elf:Finrod
Most intelligent Elf:Feanor
Most hated Elf: Maeglin
Most feared human: Turin
Most mysterious Elf: Eol


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm sorry but I couldn't help noticing that you don't have any votes for Glorfindel on there Gil-Galad.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

OOOoo don't be angry I didn't mean to make you feel bad,but that's the truth you're far far way from me and Feanor.....Sad but truth.....


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Aug 25, 2002)

Favourite Elf: Lúthien
Favourite Human: Beren
Favourite Vala: Ulmo
Favouite Dwarf: n\a they killed daddy  

Least Favourite Elf: Curufin and Celegorm
Least Favourite Human: Ar-Pharazôn
Least Favourite Dwarf: Mîm

Bravest Elf: Lúthien
Bravest Human: Beren

Influential Elf: Fëanor
Powerful: Lúthien
Kindest: Elrond

Most intelligent Elf: Finrod Felagund
Most hated Elf: Curufin and Celegorm
Most feared Human: Túrin
Most mysterious Elf: Eöl


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

Luthien-the most powerful elf? LúthienTinúviel,why do you think so?Of course her origin has a connection with Maiar but I don't think she is the most powerful elf.Feanor,Finrod,Turgon are powerful in the full meaning of the word.Luthien hasn't got such power as theirs.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2002)

I picked Luthien because she seems the most untouchable. BTW I will revise my answers, and add some more once I've finished this book for the second time,. I will also add that I am enjoying it just as much, though getting more from it this second time around.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Luthien-the most powerful elf? LúthienTinúviel,why do you think so?Of course her origin has a connection with Maiar but I don't think she is the most powerful elf.Feanor,Finrod,Turgon are powerful in the full meaning of the word.Luthien hasn't got such power as theirs. *



I guess it depends on how you define powerful. Also, I agree with Confusticated about the "untouchable" aspect of Lúthien. I suppose I hold Lúthien's power above the other that you mentioned because hers was a quiet, though intensely fierce, power. She did not prize it highly, and thus was not made weak by hubris (Fëanor). Her strength was not in a hidden fortress, a la Turgon, and thus she was not brought low by the frailty of material things. And her power lay not in others, and thus she was not made weaker by the fear of her people, as Finrod was when he was abandoned by his people and went with only a few companions to aid him in his quest to keep his oath to Barahir.

Lúthien's power was rooted wholly in herself, and here is where the "untouchable" element comes into play. Because her power came from within, and yet she held beloved that which was not of her, she retains the strongest and most pure power. 

Though, despite this argument of mine. I agree absolutely that all those of whom you mentioned were exceedingly powerful and worthy of great praise as such. They just aren't at the very top of my list.

PS - I'm now going through the Sil again thanks to an amazing reader, Martin Shaw. The audio tapes rock. You should definitely check them out.


----------



## Grond (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Luthien-the most powerful elf? LúthienTinúviel,why do you think so?Of course her origin has a connection with Maiar but I don't think she is the most powerful elf.Feanor,Finrod,Turgon are powerful in the full meaning of the word.Luthien hasn't got such power as theirs. *


There is only one creature of Arda that has ever put Melkor on his arse and that someone was Luthien. Say what you will, but the beauty and enchantment of Luthien vanquished a god. So much so that he lost one of his dear Silmarils.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

LúthienTinúviel,you're right that it depends on the personal view.I like Feanor,Finrod,Fingolfin etc. because they do great things not because of personal aims(like Luthien and Beren),but because they're responsible for many elves and people,for their lives etc...Feanor did really stupid things but anyway.At the same time Finrod died to save Beren.And what about Fingolfin?Morogth didn't forget him and his sword.....
You said it it's a personal view.
Hey Grond,what about Fingolfin?Morgoth should be very thankful of you because if weren't you I doubt Morgoth would win the battle with Fingolfin.At the same time Luthien had a luck and didn't meet you,something which would be very interesting I think.What would you do if you meet her in this situation?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 7, 2002)

But the charactor trait in question was power, not strength, bravery, loyalty or any other thing for that matter. What Fingolfin did was a hell of a thing but in my opinion had little to do with him having power. 
Of those you mentioned I would rank them as following...after Luthien of course 

First Feanor
Next Finrod
Third Fingolfin


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

You're right about the ranking,but Luthien should be after Fingolfin.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Sep 10, 2002)

Fav. elf: Beleg Strongbow
" Human: Gil- Galad
" Vala; Mandor
" Dwarf: n/a ; they give me a head ache

least fav elf: the-guy-who-killed-beleg


i don't really remember the book but that will do for now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

Fav elf: Lady G,Cirdan
Least fav elf: Fëanor,Saeros

Fav man: Beren,Faramir
Least fav man: Ulfang,Pharazon

Fav dwarf: Gimli/Gloin
Least fav dwarf: Mim (who else?)

Fav Vala: Lorien,Nienna
Least fav Vala: Manwë,Melkor

Fav Maia: Olorin,Tilion
Least fav Maia: Osse

Most fearsome person: Turin

Most gifted elf: Fëanor

Most powerful elf: Luthien

Wisest elf: Galadriel


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *Fav. elf: Beleg Strongbow
> " Human: Gil- Galad
> " Vala; Mandor
> ...




The guy who killed Beleg was a man named Turin and a very dear friend of Beleg's. The death was an accident and one of the most grievous things that I have read in Tolkien's books. 



> . But Beleg and Gwindor cut the bonds that held him, and lifting him they carried him out of the dell; yet they could bare him no further than to a thicket of thorn-trees al little way above. There they laid him down; and now the storm drew very near. Beleg drew his sword Anglachel, and with it he cut the fetters that bound Túrin; but fate was that day more strong, for the blade slipped as he cut the shackles, and Túrin's foot was pricked. Then he was aroused into a sudden wakefulness of rage and fear, and seeing one bending over him with naked blade he leapt up with a great cry, believing that Orcs were come again to torment him; and grappling with him in the darkness he seized Anglachel and slew Beleg Cúthalion thinking him a foe.



(then more interesting stuff that you might want to read again, but is too long to quote here)...and then at last there is this....



> Thus ended Beleg Strongbow, truest of friends, greatest in skill of all that harboured in the woods of Beleriand in the Elder Days, at the hand of him whom he most loved; and that grief was graven on the face of Túrin and never faded.



This is shocking to me that you would hate Turin and I thought perhaps you forgot the truth of what happend. So I quote this to inform you, not to put down your opinion.
Now if you want to hate Turin that is your right....


----------



## Grond (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> Fav. elf: Beleg Strongbow
> *" Human: Gil- Galad*
> " Vala; Mandor
> ...


LOL! Anira.... surely you need to read the books again.



> _Part of an ancient poem of Middle-earth_
> Gil-galad was an Elven-king.
> Of him the harpers sadly sing:
> the last whose realm was fair and free
> between the Mountains and the Sea.



As for you Confusticated, I have this.


> _from The Silmarillion, Chapter 5, Of Eldamar and the Princes of the Eldalië_
> ...Fingolfin was the strongest, the most steadfast, and the most valiant.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2002)

All the same Grond, I am not willing to consider Finolfin as the most powerful elf. That still goes to Luthien...though some of my other picks are changing.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

It's Galadriel.What can I say,I'm just a fan of hers!


----------



## Ponte (Sep 14, 2002)

Brandir of curse.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Brandir of curse. *



*forgot who Brandir is*
Why Brandir?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 14, 2002)

I think he is the best, but I don't know why.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

My choice?
Cirdan. He was the most helpful elf, the one that helped the others go back to Valinor. And -they said- he eaited till evryone had left and then he departed with the last white ship. What an unselfishness!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Fav elf: Lady G,Cirdan
> Least fav elf: Fëanor,Saeros
> 
> ...


I see you have taste about characters,but one thing
Where Am I?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *
> I see you have taste about characters,but one thing
> Where Am I?   *



Gil,you're my favourite person on this forum.  And just because I didn't put you on my list doesn't mean that you're not a worthy elf.I think you're excellent (definitely better than Fëanor! )


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

ooo 10x ithrynluin,that's very kind of you .But I would be more happpy if I was among your favourite elves.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 16, 2002)

Although he isn't written about, my vote for favorite Dwarf has to be Telchar. He and his smiths forged quite a few of the great weapons of the first age that endured until the end of the 3rd age and beyond.

Just my .02....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

Welcome to our beautiful forum Beleg.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 16, 2002)

*favorite character*

My favorite character is Legolas the elf, I think all the elves in the movie are the best. But Legolas will always be my favorite.
  




The dark times have come and the messanger of evil will try and take control, but the Fellowship will overcome it all and save Middle Earth.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2002)

Why are all of those crazy choices in a poll in the Sil section? oh well. Yay Gollum!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *My choice?
> Cirdan. He was the most helpful elf, the one that helped the others go back to Valinor. And -they said- he eaited till evryone had left and then he departed with the last white ship. What an unselfishness! *



I too admire Cirdan very much! He never strayed from his path and never really made mistakes,he was always waiting in the background, ready to help!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Sep 20, 2002)

whay u said bout belg is true to me too.it is the sadest thing that i have ever read in a tolkin book too.... *starts to get a little choaked up* 'suse me for a second please.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *whay u said bout belg is true to me too.it is the sadest thing that i have ever read in a tolkin book too.... *starts to get a little choaked up* 'suse me for a second please.  *



I don't doubt that. But my point was to remind you about Turin. In my opinion Beleg's death was the worst thing to happen to him, but I do not blame him for it. Thats not to say that you can't, but I just wanted you to be reminded of the event.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

Confusticated,don't forget that Turin caused the destruction of Nargothrond.And what would you say about Niniel/Nienor?!That's the wors tthing which happened to Turin.


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 20, 2002)

My favorite characters are Fingolfin, Treebeard, and Quickbeam.

None of them are on the poll. Someone should include Fingolfin.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Sep 20, 2002)

oh.......ok.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Confusticated,don't forget that Turin caused the destruction of Nargothrond.And what would you say about Niniel/Nienor?!That's the wors tthing which happened to Turin. *



The worst thing to happen to Turin is a question of opinion and in mine Beleg's death was the worst. If that were the only bad thing to happen in his life, I think it would effect him more that if that sister mess were the only bad thing to happen in his life.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Sep 21, 2002)

i give up. i don't get this.


----------



## Eol (Sep 22, 2002)

i like legolas, mainly cuz, i dunno i like the friendship he has with gimli which is sort of unheard of...a dwarf and an elf


----------



## HuanLp (Sep 28, 2002)

My favorite is Huan, but theres so many others. I like Thingol, Mablung, Beleg, Glorfindel(both of them), Fingolfin, Maedhros, Eol,Turin, and those are only the people who spring to my mind.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Confusticated,you're right that it depends on everybody's opinion.If friendship was of greatest importance for turin you would be right.But if it was he would kill himself a little earlier,don't you think so?But he died after he had understood about Niniel/Nienor.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Well it's very difficult to decide who is my favourite character.I'm thinking between Gil-Galad,Finrod and Feanor.hm...I like most Feanor...I won't explain why,it's simple,he is the greatest.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Do you think that to wait a child from your life who is your sister in fact is an event of less importance amd less shocking than to kill your friend?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Do you think that to wait a child from your life who is your sister in fact is an event of less importance amd less shocking than to kill your friend? *



I may think differently if I were a man. Thats not to say that all men would answer the same though. As for me, I think i could better live with myself if I unknowingly married a close relative than killed someone I lovd who had just risked his life to save mine.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *I may think differently if I were a man. Thats not to say that all men would answer the same though. As for me, I think i could better live with myself if I unknowingly married a close relative than killed someone I lovd who had just risked his life to save mine. *


 Even with your sister?! How would you feel when you understand the thruth?I suppose like Turin.


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted for turin. i like gandalf, elrond and Galadrial but they all have it together with hardly any personality problems. I like turin because he did do great deads but also he couldn't control the outside world like Galadrial elrond and gandalf.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Tuor _
> *I voted for turin. i like gandalf, elrond and Galadrial but they all have it together with hardly any personality problems. I like turin because he did do great deads but also he couldn't control the outside world like Galadrial elrond and gandalf. *


What about Huor then,and Hurin and Tuor who also did great deed and couldn't control the outside world?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *What about Huor then,and Hurin and Tuor who also did great deed and couldn't control the outside world? *


Lord Tuor said that he voted. The poll asked which charactor is your favorite. Would argue with someone about their favorite?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Lord Tuor said that he voted. The poll asked which charactor is your favorite. Would argue with someone about their favorite?
> *


Yeah you're right.I just went too far away.We were arguing with you about Turin and shocking things and I just got too far away from the main topic. Sorry...


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Yeah you're right.I just went too far away.We were arguing with you about Turin and shocking things and I just got too far away from the main topic. Sorry... *


Alright. I see how it can get confusing...a moderator merged my thread with this one and while the threads had the same title their purposes were quite different. Mine was to be a place where everyone could post their opinions and any charactor they wanted about ANY aspect they wanted...one which would require some discussions of disagreements however this Poll thread is just about favorites. So I guess...ah well..I don't know.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Alright. I see how it can get confusing...a moderator merged my thread with this one and while the threads had the same title their purposes were quite different. Mine was to be a place where everyone could post their opinions and any charactor they wanted about ANY aspect they wanted...one which would require some discussions of disagreements however this Poll thread is just about favorites. So I guess...ah well..I don't know. *


Not only I'm confused,but also you!!!   
Funny,isn't it?


----------



## Grond (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Alright. I see how it can get confusing...a moderator merged my thread with this one and while the threads had the same title their purposes were quite different. Mine was to be a place where everyone could post their opinions and any charactor they wanted about ANY aspect they wanted...one which would require some discussions of disagreements however this Poll thread is just about favorites. So I guess...ah well..I don't know. *


 It is a big mistake to have two threads with the same name. Moderators will not even take the time to view content sometimes... we will simply merge them. It is best to make sure that your thread is labeled in a way that it will be unmistakeably clear that the threads have differing purposes. 

In an ideal world, we would read every post in every thread but due to the sheer volume and size of this forum... that is not possible. Please bear that in mind when you start threads and when you post in them.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *It is a big mistake to have two threads with the same name. Moderators will not even take the time to view content sometimes... we will simply merge them. It is best to make sure that your thread is labeled in a way that it will be unmistakeably clear that the threads have differing purposes. *


I know that NOW. I wonder though, if there were two threads named "Gandalf" would they merged without being looked at? I doubt it.



> *In an ideal world, we would read every post in every thread but due to the sheer volume and size of this forum... that is not possible. Please bear that in mind when you start threads and when you post in them.  *


Well this isn't an ideal world...
But I would think that reading the first post alone would be reasonable. Especially considering that threads aren't always properly named. Well I guess it's not big deal because I don't care much and no one else seems to either.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 20, 2002)

i don't know why, but i like yavanna (don't ask) and melkor/morgoth, so i voted 'other'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 20, 2002)

GLORFINDEL GLORFINDEL GLORFINDEL!!!!!! Glorfindel the golden haired, the balrog slayer, prince of gondolin and horseman of the house of elrond!!!!!!


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 20, 2002)

*Lord of the Fountains*

Everyone forgets about the Lord of the Fountains.
Hopefully, in the New Silmarillion, Echtelion will receive more praise.
From the Book of Lost Tales 2: The Fall of Gondolin


> Tuor stood then in the way of that beast, but was sundered from Egalmoth, and they pressed him backward even to the centre of the square nigh the fountain. There he became weary from the strangling heat and was beaten down by a great demon, even Gothmog lord of Balrogs, {son} [captain] of {Melko} [Melkor]. But lo! Ecthelion, whose face was of the pallor of grey steel and whose shield-arm hung limp at his side, strode above him as he fell; and that {Gnome} [Elf] drave at the demon, yet did not give him his death, getting rather a wound to his sword-arm that his weapon left his grasp. Then leapt Ecthelion lord of the {Fountain} [Fountains], fairest of the {Noldoli} [Noldor], full at Gothmog even as he raised his whip, and his helm that had a spike upon it he drave into that evil breast, and he twined his legs about his foeman's thighs; and the Balrog yelled and fell forward; but those two dropped into the basin of the king's fountain which was very deep. There found that creature his bane; and Ecthelion sank steel-laden into the depths, and so perished the lord of the {Fountain} [Fountains] after fiery battle in cool waters.


Certainly, Echtelion deserves more praise than Glorfindel because of the fact that he defeated Gothmog, the lord of the Balrogs, while Glorfindel slew a Balrog; and the fact that Echtelion was wonded before his battle with Gothmog, gives him more credit than Glorfindel.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 20, 2002)

No, not EVERYBODY forgets about Ecthelion, in defense of Anamatar: I'm pretty sure he hasn't read The Fall of Gondolin from HoMe. It's just a fact that In The Silmarillion we do not get as good of an understanding of how amazing Ecthelion was as we do in HoME.
I think another reason that people often praise Glorfindel more is because they know they guy from LOTR. But, some people do not know if it is the same Glorfindel so that may not always be a factor for people.





PS, I don't know if you ment it, but the use of the word "everybody" was unpleasant.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 20, 2002)

> PS, I don't know if you ment it, but the use of the word "everybody" was unpleasant.


C'est la vie. That happens a lot in the forums. People misunderstanding a lot. Echtelion is not in the poll, and hardly "anyone" mentions him.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 20, 2002)

I see your point, but I have to defend those who haven't read HoMe..or those who haven't forgot about Ecthelion. Personaly I do think he was greater than Glorfindel, but maybe not everyone does.
As for the poll, is it a mystery to me.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 20, 2002)

another question though...in the entire book I dont remember anywhere seeing anything about Gollum or frodo or aragorn. Why are they on the poll?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *another question though...in the entire book I dont remember anywhere seeing anything about Gollum or frodo or aragorn. Why are they on the poll? *



Good point. But the Silmarillion includes "Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age" also which does include these so....


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 21, 2002)

Ah-hem! In defense of myself, Glorfindel, I have to say that he deserves a little more praise than Ecthelion, even though ecthelion slew gothmog. Ecthelion may have slain Gothmog, but by that time most of the elves in Gondolin had fled the city and there were very few left to defend, except for his king, which is a very good thing to protect, but the king ended up dying anyway. So, Ecthelion died valiantly defending very few, but Glorfindel had left with the rest of the city to protect them, and he defended hundreds of the elves of Gondolin when he fought that Balrog, he died to save everyone in Gondolin, for surely they would have all been quite a feast for that Balrog if it weren't for Glorfindel. And another thing, if Ecthelion is so much better, why didn't the Valar send _him_ back to Middle-Earth instead of Glorfindel,hmmmmm?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 21, 2002)

Ecthelion did save Tuor and who can be sure how many other people would have died in the King's square if Ecthelion didn't get up and fight. 




> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *And another thing, if Ecthelion is so much better, why didn't the Valar send him back to Middle-Earth instead of Glorfindel,hmmmmm? *


I would say because Tolkien just happend to use the name of Glorfindel rather than Ecthelion. Perhaps he had already used Ecthelion for the name of a man before he came up with Glorfindel of Rivdendell and so didnt want add another Ecthelion. Remember that he didn't know that he was writing about Glorfindel of Gondolin when he wrote of Glorfindel in The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 21, 2002)

Well if the gods _do_ send you back to life after you die I suppose people will think you are greater than someone who just plain old DIED.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Oct 21, 2002)

One word: Earendil

the best, the most important and truly the greatest.


*what is Frodo doing in a list about the Sil?*


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2002)

And why is Gollum in the poll too?He is part of IIIages.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Well if the gods do send you back to life after you die I suppose people will think you are greater than someone who just plain old DIED.   *


What happend to your use of the phrase "Plain old _American_ died?" 
Well I'm sure Ecthelion was rembodied too, but is living back in Aman with honor. But who is honor? ...
I guess one could argue that Glorfindel could be greater since he was chosen to go back to Middle-earth but as we've estabished...that was an afterthought.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 26, 2002)

the plain old american died was a joke!

And I have another question about Ecthelion. Wasnt Beren renamed Ecthelion because Ecthelion meant one-handed?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *the plain old american died was a joke!
> 
> And I have another question about Ecthelion. Wasnt Beren renamed Ecthelion because Ecthelion meant one-handed? *


You must be thinking of Erchamion (one-handed). He also named himself Camlost that means "empty-handed."


----------



## Azog (Oct 30, 2002)

I always liked the Valar Tulkas, because he sounded cool. I didn't have much more of a reason than that. I thought that Ungoliant was cool too.


----------



## Grond (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *What happend to your use of the phrase "Plain old American died?"
> Well I'm sure Ecthelion was rembodied too, but is living back in Aman with honor. But who is honor? ...
> I guess one could argue that Glorfindel could be greater since he was chosen to go back to Middle-earth but as we've estabished...that was an afterthought. *


 I diasgree with your comparing the rehousing of Glorfindel to an afterthought. If an afterthought is what it was... it was an afterthought that led JRRT to some of his most creative writings and machinations of the biology of Middle-earth. All of the discourse and philopshy which went into creating the biology of fear and hroa came from the afterthought of Glorfindel. So please don't sell the guy short.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 30, 2002)

> All of the discourse and philopshy which went into creating the biology of fear and hroa came from the afterthought of Glorfindel. So please don't sell the guy short.


I didn't know that Glorfindel started that.


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 19, 2002)

i must say that i will go with feanor (sp?)


----------



## Isengrin (Nov 21, 2002)

Melian !!!!

Defendor of Doriath !!!!

So wise and beautiful

Mother of Luthien 

Nobody thought about her ?!?!??!

I LOVE HER

HURRAY MELIAN

HURRAY THINGOL

HURAAY DORIATH


----------



## The Shadowlord (Nov 23, 2002)

On the Ecthelion subject (YEAH, GO ECTHELION) isn't the White Tower in Minas Tirith named Ecthelion?


Also, what about Hour and Hurin? I always get mixed up between the two, but i think Hurin was pretty cool. He slew, what was it, 60 orcs to let errr...Fingon i think it was escape...


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 23, 2002)

I would have probably voted for Aulë or Túrin, but Aulë wasn't on the list so I put Túrin.. GO TURAMBAR!!  
By the way, why on earth are there characters like Gollum, Frodo and Elrond on the list? Out of these three only Elrond appears in the Sil at all, and even then very briefly.. (This has probably been answered somewhere in the thread, sorry if I missed it).


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I would have probably voted for Aulë or Túrin, but Aulë wasn't on the list so I put Túrin.. GO TURAMBAR!!
> By the way, why on earth are there characters like Gollum, Frodo and Elrond on the list? Out of these three only Elrond appears in the Sil at all, and even then very briefly.. (This has probably been answered somewhere in the thread, sorry if I missed it). *


Actually I asked the same question some weeks ago.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 3, 2002)

I voted other, as I saw no Dwarves on the list!!!


----------



## Finrod (Dec 12, 2002)

my fav is Tulkas because of the way he is brave and valiant


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Confusticated,don't forget that Turin caused the destruction of Nargothrond.And what would you say about Niniel/Nienor?!That's the wors tthing which happened to Turin. *


Gil-galad, I know this conversation was awhile back, but I wonder something. Do you think that Turin causing the desctruction of Nargathrond makes him *less of a great person*, or do you only point out that this would have been hard on him?

If this does make him less of a great person in your book, how much so?

Also, did his greatness decrease in proportion with the size of the negative impact that his actions had?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't mean he is not a great person.Of course he is.But he suffers so much.......nobody should suffer so much.


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 13, 2002)

Last time I checked, Frodo and Aragorn didn't play a role in the Sil, so why are they on the list?


----------



## elf boy (Dec 19, 2002)

I voted for Gandalf, a lot of others come close though, like Frodo, Sam, even Bombadil... *ponders*. I think that Gandalf just had the most interesting character (in my opinion of course). That and I would find it hard to vote for Feanor or Gollum (sorry all you gollum lovers out there). Gandalf just maintains that sense of mystery all the time, ya never really know where he came from or exactly how he fits in with the grand scheme of things (until ya read the Sil of course, then ya get a better idea) ya don't really know a lot of the stuff that Gandalf has done being as he's not real talkative, but something tells ya that there is a lot more that Gandalf has been involved in than ya find out about in LOTR.
That... is why I voted for him above the others.


----------



## Orodreth (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline2200_
> *Last time I checked, Frodo and Aragorn didn't play a role in the Sil, so why are they on the list?*


Frodo and Aragon actually were mentioned in the Silmarillion, but only briefly.
My favorite character is Orodreth, although Tuor was pretty cool.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 20, 2002)

I've always been a fingolfin fan myself.. that passage where he challenged morgoth to one-on-one combat was too badass!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline2200 _
> *Last time I checked, Frodo and Aragorn didn't play a role in the Sil, so why are they on the list?  *


You are the third person who asks the same question,just like me and Lantarion.
Although Aragorn and Frodo and even Gandalf are mentioned in the Sil I don't think they should be in the post.The main theme of the Sil is I ages and only Gandalf lived at that time,but somewhere in Valinor having lots of nice time 
Elf boy,please read The Silmarillion and I am sure you will find some more characters who are greater than Gandalf,for example Feanor,Fingolfin,Finrod,Lhunithiliel,Beren etc...just read it and then write another post here


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

Huan: The Hound of Valinor.
Considering that he could defeat Sauron, something that Gil-galad and Elendil failed to do.
A talking dog- what will they think of next? 

Turgon of Gondolin would be a close second. His only mistake was to ignore the words of Ulmo.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2003)

Beren or Luthien or Morgoth/Melkor.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2003)

Finrod!  Turin!


----------

